# Question about "Vape" juice from Spar



## Luke5533

Hey, sorry to steal this thread, I have a question. I'm sure everyone here has seen the flavour and vape that spar sells, simply branded "vape". I have an Evod fake, and it works okay, it's not such a bad vape. But I'm wondering if I should replace my current vape with the vape that spar sells. Does anyone know if the spar ones are any good?


----------



## Silver

Created this thread for a question that @Luke5533 asked in another thread

@Luke5533 , just a headsup, in future, please dont hijack a thread or go off topic, rather start a new one in the correct area if you would like to ask a new question about something

FYI - your question was about juice, so i created this thread in the "General E-Liquid Talk" forum. You will see it under the E-loquid area on the home page. 

Also, make use of the search functionality on this forum - you may find a lot of info on something you are looking for that has been discussed previously.

Hope others can help yon your question. I dont know this juice myself.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

The "Vape" from spar is a clone of the twisp. The clearo 1453 is a rebrand of the justfog is decent but the batteries don't compare to the original twisp batteries. That said they are much better than the fake evod units. 

My personal opinion is for around the same price or just slightly higher you can get a much better starter kit (spinner battery and evod2/mini protank3/aspire k1) which outperforms the spar vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan

The Vape juice is okish for the price but I find the flavours have a bit of a chemical/artificial taste

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the input @shaunnadan


----------



## shaunnadan

Welcome 

Btw the replacement coils are 100% compatible with the twisp unit. They are a bit higher resistance 1.8ohm but work well enough on the twisp

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luke5533

Sorry, @Silver im new here, didn't know how to create / search for a thread. won't happen again. Thanks for making me a thread by the way! And @shaunnadan I am currently using Liqua flavours, and I love the spar flavors compared to them. Is the spar vape any better or worse than an actual twisp? Just wondering, as the twisp is like double the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Are you referring to the spar Vape device or juice compared to the twisp? 

The spar Vape juices are okish compared to the twisp juices. The twisp Juices are actually decent apart from the price. You can get a lot better juice for that pricing. 

The spar Vape devices are on par with the twisp apart from the battery. The clearo will produce 95% the amount of vapor production as the twisp device and the battery will last about the same amount of time but does have a quicker drain once it gets lower. So when the battery is full then all is good but once it reaches about 30% there is a major loss in performance compared to the twisp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Luke5533

@shaunnadan thanks so much, You have made up my mind


----------



## shaunnadan

@Luke5533 perhaps you can post in the classifieds wanted section that your looking for a decent starter kit. I'm sure there must be a few guys with emow kits or the like hidden away not being used

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Luke5533

Good idea. As I write this I'm starting to get juice in my mouth from my current vape. Yuk! I hope the spar vape is good enough quality so that this doesn't happen when I buy it? By the way, can I attach mech mods to the spar vape?


----------



## shaunnadan

That's a completely different ball game dude .

A mech mod is a much "heavier duty" battery with higher power output. It's unregulated and cannot be used with a commercial tank especially a small clearo like the spar Vape. 

If you were to attach it to a mech mod you would burn the coil out and it could catch on fire ! 

Mech mods are used for rebuildables units which are a bit more advanced .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

The spar Vape has an o ring on the drip tip which prevents leaking juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

The Spar vape juices are from Vape Africa and so are the kits. @RIEFY can vouch for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke5533

Thanks @shaunnadan you just saved me from blowing up my vape. Heard of rebuildables but I had no idea that they were required for mech mods. Main reason I want a mech mod is for more clouds. The vapour production from my current vape is actually depressing, even when I used an 80% VG mix I made...


----------



## shaunnadan

For clouds you need to go the rebuildable route. The entry level devices are wispy at best. 

You actually can cause a bit more damage to your evod with higher vg juices. The standard coils aren't meant for such thick juice .

What's your budget for Vape gear?

You could easier get an istick with a dripper for clouds and a k1 tank for all day Vaping as a starter . I did see there were some on sale here on the forum. 

Mech mods start getting a bit on the costly side. 

Mech mod, 18650 battery. Charger, dripper, wire and wick. 

Also I find a mech mod a but difficult to use as my daily Vape. For that I have a regulated box mod and I use my mech mod at home for clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke5533

I'm just looking for something for casual use. Maybe I will look at mods and more advanced stuff later on. The spar vape seems like a good option for that.
I hate Liqua flavours, mainly because of the 80% PG in it. Its too hard on me. The spar flavors seem a little bit more balanced.


----------



## shaunnadan

Personally I'd recommend you look around for a slight bit and see what's available. 

The spar Vape is decent but you will soon want to upgrade to bigger and better.


----------



## shaunnadan

Check these out. They in ur area 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/istick-atomic-rda.t8494/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-istick-and-mini-nautilus.t7911/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA

I've tried several flavours of those "Vape" branded juices a few months back; Which I purchased from their outlet at N1 city.

To me: some tasted like they had a base with what I can only describe as a "soapy" or perhaps a "nutty" undertone which I personally found unpleasant;

Some were tolerable though; I found mixing their apple with their mint made a juice I could actually enjoy. Both those flavours were strong enough to mask the soapy undertone I experienced in the base of all their others. (the green apple being sour [in that sour worms sweet "I cant stand this but for some reason I can't stop chewing[vaping] it" kind of way & the mint well... very Icy nice.)

Personally, Craft Vapour is my choice for affordable, quality liquids;
And Lekker Vapours makes some very yummy juice I've enjoyed as well.
I haven't tried any of the other local producers yet.

As for the 1453-starter-kits I bought one from Vape[Africa] the same time I tried their juices.
[unwanted gift to my mother...]
At the time I was using a twisp as well and the two are almost identical except the 1453 is a lot cheaper.

The only thing it does worse than the twisp is the battery doesn't have a multi coloured LED; (the twisp does) so button doesn't change colour as the charge gets low; So as it gets low you may find yourself thinking the vape is getting weak; "_but you're not quite sure so you carry on"; _Then suddenly 30minutes later you take a hit and the light flashes indicating its dead  Ideally when you're stuck driving in traffic and your spare battery is in your laptop bag... in the boot... However my experience was their battery actually had a larger capacity than the twisps'.

That being said; Both are top coil devices which are a pain [occasional dry hits or juice in the mouth].
(Although they give a warmer vape; that may be more attractive to those just coming off Ciggies)

Yet for a similar budget you could probably pick up an Itaste CLK or Vision spinner as a battery;
(The benefit of which would be variable voltage adjustment which will help you find that "sweet spot".) along with a mini protank or similar cheap but quality bottom coil clearo.
Which would be a vast improvement IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Well done @shaunnadan on the amazing responses in this thread. Seems you've "upped your game" since our conversation at the Mini Meet...I shall have to be more diligent 

Seriously though, all very good advice and guidance @Luke5533, you should definitely take this to heart. The quick fix of an "el cheapo" kit is definitely much more costly in the long run and the recommendations you've got here is just perfect to keep you vaping happily for a long time.

Also, don't fret too much about the thread thing...this usually just happens when you go waaay off topic such as in this case I'm guessing you asked the question in a thread that was in no way related to juices at all  
It happens, so don't feel bad...and don't stop asking questions (even in the wrong places)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Welcome


----------



## Luke5533

Yeah @free3dom. I asked in a thread about vapes being stolen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Luke5533 said:


> Yeah @free3dom. I asked in a thread about vapes being stolen





And then your post was stolen and imprisoned here 

I guess that was quite a bit "off topic", but no worries...it happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Luke5533

Ok, im going to steal this thread too, but only because there is no thread about creating threads. How do i create threads?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Goto there relevant section and the click on post new thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan

On the right side of the page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Luke5533 said:


> Ok, im going to steal this thread too, but only because there is no thread about creating threads. How do i create threads?



If you are in a browser do this:


Find the section to post in on the main page and click to open it
Now click the big blue "Post New Thread" button at the top right
Tada

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

yip @capetocuba 100% correct. liqua and zodiac is a much better joose compared to vape


----------



## saiman

Hi there, I don't want to advertise here but there are some online shops like Vapeking who also do their housebrand entry level devices. These are bottom coil and I think you will be much happier than with the 1453. I also started with the 1453 and it got me off the stinkies. The nice thing is that the 1453 is compatible with the Twisp but these are top coil systems. The chance of you getting juice into your mouth is much higher in my opinion. I know it feels like at the beginning you just want to get something "cheap" to see if you take to it but (there is a but) there is a big chance you get frustrated and you end up thinking vaping is not for your. A good quality entry level device, a few coils and some high nic tobacco flavoured juice will definitely get you off the stinkies and soon you will be moving onto other flavours. A whole new world awaits you.

I would say you should look at the following investment:

1. Entry level variable voltage battery R300-400
2. Atomizer bottom coil R200-300
3. 2 x 30ml 18mg or 12mg tobacco flavoured juice (RY4, American Blend, Traditional Tobacco, Bright tobacco etc etc) 2 x R150

So for say less than R1000 you have your first month of great vaping sorted and the next month you just buy more juice. After 3-4 months you start looking at upgrades

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## saiman

Oh last one, if you are going for your commercial non-local juice go for the Liqua! Even though I know buy the expensive brands I always keep some Liqua tobacco juice at home. They have a well-balanced flavour and you come back to them when you tired of complex flavours. Some of the other cheaper juices however unless they bought from a vape shop keep you craving more of something. So in the end you don't really save


----------



## ashTZA

saiman said:


> Oh last one, if you are going for your commercial non-local juice go for the Liqua! Even though I know buy the expensive brands I always keep some Liqua tobacco juice at home. They have a well-balanced flavour and you come back to them when you tired of complex flavours. Some of the other cheaper juices however unless they bought from a vape shop keep you craving more of something. So in the end you don't really save



I think OP already mentioned he was using Liqua and infact prefers the Vape juice sold at spar;

I think its worth mentioning:
There is a lot of fake Liqua juices out there;
Avoid buying from china shops, flea markets or generic gadget stores.
Or perhaps anyone that isn't a dedicate vape store/vendor.
And If its under R100 per 30mil: its probably fake.

Hangsen is another commercial brand similar to Liqua.
I wouldn't expect them to win any awards but their juices aren't bad.
At the very least; they're not popular enough to fake yet 

That being said; I don't see the point. There are plenty of decent locally mixed affordable juices from reputable vendors listed & reviewed on this forum;


----------



## Luke5533

Yeah, as i said before i cant handle Liqua. PG is wayyy to high for me. Brutal almost. I am not someone trying to quit smoking, ive never really got into stinkies. But like you said, vaping isnt only for ex smokers, its a whole new world, and so far im loving it, even with my fake evod


----------

